# Rescue in Delaware area that could help a puppy?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

in bad living situation? If so...please pm me and I will give you the email.

THANKS!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Where in Delaware - I am very close.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

